# Need help with pto and bush hog



## Flatcreekgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

I bought my first tractor a few weeks ago. A 1958 Ford Powermaster 801. Runs great looks rough. I purchased a used bushhog...i have 8 acres to cut. The problem is when i attached the pto to the tractor the pin does not click...the shaft slides right back out...will not engage. I put the bushhog on another tractor and it engaged just fine, heard the click and everything. I can't figure out what the problem so I thought maybe someone here could help.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Slide the forward half of the pto shaft from the bush hog forward until it comes off, (It is easier attempting this without the attachment crowding you behind the tractor). If it is difficult to move the shaft back and forth on the bush hog, make sure you grease it well before you put it back together. If the pto shaft in the photo is from the Ford 801, apply a light film of grease to it. Then take the fwd part of the bush hog shaft and slide it onto the pto shaft. Slide it back and forth several times. If it does not 'click', remove it, turn it or the pto shaft 90 degrees, and try again. Do this several times until you either get a 'click' and it stays, or until you are convinced that it does not work on this tractor. The grooves in the photo do not appear to be worn out. But that does not mean it will work. If the shaft stays put after a 'click', make a mark on it and the pto shaft. Good luck!


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

From the looks of things it appears the machine has an over running clutch attached to the standard PTO, (a good thing on an older machine used for "hoggin" as you wont keep rolling when you hit the clutch from the inertia of the blades). Also hard to tell from the pic but it appears to be worn (spline width looks thin and looks to be a fair sized burr towards the base),,, get a new over running clutch, they can be found at most farm supply outfits.


----------



## Flatcreekgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I havent had a chance to work on it this week due to work and turkey day but I'm going to try your suggestions today. If I need to replace the over running clutch, how do i get it off? I see a grease fitting but nothing else holding it on. Thanks again...FCG


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Most of the clutches I have seen use a roll pin/spring pin/dowel which runs through the clutch and original pto shaft,,, my best guess, look under those "grease fittings".


----------



## Flatcreekgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

I think i have found the problem. I bought a new over run clutch and the bush hog yoke locks on like it should. It looks like there is a pin holding the clutch on under those zerk fittings like you said. Thanks again.


----------

